# How much should I charge for camp catering event?



## salsasam12603 (Mar 20, 2015)

So I was just asked to do an event in Cold Spring NY and it's at a camp that I work at. The event is for May 15-17. 6 meals for 1 group (shabbat style) and 1 bbq on teenside on sat afternoon/evening. The camp is kind of cheap with there money so charging them is always a difficult thing. I am currently in Providence RI and I would have to drive down to the camp grounds which they said they would pay for transportation. I believe they will give me about $50 dollars. But anyway... It will be my roommate my self and possible one more person setting up, prepping, cooking, and cleaning. I know I should ask there food cost and all that other bull crap but I'm 18 years old doing an event practically all by my self and a friend. I was thinking about 300-500 dollars but that seems crazy high.. But then again idk how they would pay anyone else without knowing them and seeing if they can get a "deal" from them. If you guys out there could help me out I wild appreciate it tremendously!!!!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to ChefTalk.

Does your reference to "Shabbat Style" mean the food is prepared and served Kosher?

How many people will be attending?

Do you have a menu in place?.

A little more information would be helpful.


----------



## salsasam12603 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes the food will be served Kosher. I was told it would be 40-50 people attending this 3 day event. The menu is kind of in place. They know they want certain ingredients but then again they don't have a set menu for anything that may come in as a donation. I can ask for the full menu but I don't think they even know what on it. I think they want me to come up with stuff on the spot and I can do that but they won't give me a straight answer


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Is the camp kitchen Kosher?

Do you have experience with preparing and serving Kosher food?

Will the donated food be Kosher?

Will there be a certified Kosher Rabbi or other supervisor there to make sure the Kashrut laws are followed?

Sounds like a lot of logistics to work out first.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

You may think 500 is high right now, but after you and your friend do all that work, 
including creating the dishes, you may well feel underpaid believe me. 
And does that 500 in your mind include food cost, or are they paying for that
separately?
Im with chefRoss....need more data


----------



## salsasam12603 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have worked in certified kosher kitchens. I am Jewish and my house is kept kosher also, I have worked in this kitchen all of last year. I know my way around the kitchen and its "laws". The women asking me to do this isn't telling me how much certain things are because she doesn't even know them her self. I'll get back you you guys on this when I give her a call.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If they can afford to operate a camp then charge them a decent amount for your time and services. You will kill yourself doing this plus you don't even get paid travel time. They may be non profit you are not. They will try to take advantage of you. Been there, done that, learned  fast.


----------



## salsasam12603 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah I feel that they take advantage of me all the time but they are paying me for travel. Probably 50$ which is about accurate because it takes me half a tank to get from Providnece RI to Cold Spring Ny.


----------



## salsasam12603 (Mar 20, 2015)

false


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

salsasam12603 said:


> Yeah I feel that they take advantage of me all the time but they are paying me for travel. Probably 50$ which is about accurate


No. They're paying you for your fuel, not your travel. There's a difference. Travel includes your _time _as well as a

prorated wear/tear on your car and insurance. These are things a caterer normally incorporates into their bid

price for the job. I have a sinking feeling that no matter how we try to advise you, you may end up being

taken advantage of, and they will expect the same deal, or even lower, next time. I'm not saying don't do it,

just saying that NOW is the time to be very thorough in figuring how much time/expertise you will both put

into this, what's a fair price for the job, and to be assertive with them in getting that.

Because believe me, from what you've said so far, any outside caterer would charge WAY more than 500

bucks for this event. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

If you're still in doubt, go ahead and make a few calls to caterers in your area that specialize in Kosher events,

describe the general menu etc and have them give you a ball park price per person.


----------



## salsasam12603 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you everyone that helped me out! I spoke to a couple of my chefs up at JWU and came to a final decision of $15 an hour and my "sous" chef will be getting $13 an hour. I know that's probably still really low because when I offered that the boss instantly accepted my offer with little hesitation. But as long as I have fun and learn something right now at my age Im out with getting whatever I get. To me this is like a stage to learn "catering" and practice my other skills of menu planning and timelines. I truly want to thank everyone that put there information in and helped me out!


----------

